# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Smart shoes, Under Armour, Inc., Baltimore, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Under Armour, Inc.

underarmour.com/en-us/digitally-connected-smart-shoes/g/33hw

----------


## Airicist

Under Armour's smart shoe tells you if you're tired

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Sore from yesterday's run? Under Armour's next-gen smart shoes can tell and will give you recovery tips.

----------

